# Crock pot for wipes warmer?



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

This is my first winter cding, normally I just run some water over a washcloth, but that water is cold cold cold. I don't want to wait around for water to warm up, dd is too squirmy.

I was thinking of getting a mini crock pot to hold water in to keep it warm, has anyone done this? I was thinking of the crock over a wipes warmer because it would have other uses KWIM?

:LOL





















: smiles care of ds


----------



## supercrunch (Jul 9, 2004)

That's a good idea...but I am not sure about the safety factor. Crock pots aren't really designed to be left on 24/7, while wipe warmers are.


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

That's what I was wondering......


----------



## ChaiBee (May 25, 2004)

Ditto to the PP, plus, I think that it would get too hot - even on low.


----------



## Annette&Aden (Jun 25, 2004)

What the pp said. I've got my crock pot on low cooking chicken right now and it definitely gets hot enough in there that I wouldn't touch the chicken or liquid with my bare hands.

I've got a visual now of a woman with rubber gloves on using tongs to remove wipes from a steaming crock pot. :LOL


----------



## mum2tori (Apr 7, 2003)

I think the crockpot would get too hot. If you didn't want to do the wipe warmer route, you could heat some water up and put it in a thermos and keep it next to the changing table. I know people that have done that before.

I like using the wipes warmer myself.


----------



## sovereignqueen (Aug 5, 2004)

What about one of those little crockpots that are used to simmer poporui? Would that get to hot?


----------



## mollyeilis (Mar 6, 2004)

Since our small Crockpot *exploded* while the midwives were warming perineal compresses in it (first time it had ever been used and it hadn't been on that long) I can't recommend a Crockpot.

We have a wipes warmer, Especially for Baby brand from BRU, and it's great. It hooks onto our cheapo Ikea changing table, holds many washcloths, and even has a nylon and mesh holder thing, to put other washcloths, or for awhile we put the hair dryer there (to dry DS's bum), or whatever you want.

I never in a million years thought I'd be using a wipes warmer, but it's great!


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

Ok I just got back from Target I mangaged to get out of there with a wipe warmer and a hairbrush, no cars, or toys of anykind























I got the only one they had some sort of "deluxe top warmer" . It's warming some drinking water with TTO and lavender now. You know I managed to get 3.5 years of parenting in without one, I'm suddenly feeling very mainstream


----------



## ChaiBee (May 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eman'smom*
You know I managed to get 3.5 years of parenting in without one, I'm suddenly feeling very mainstream









:LOL I managed to get through nearly 15 years of parenting without one. Chloe is my first CD'ed baby and I







our wipes warmer - especially in the wintertime (our house is old & drafty and wet cloth wipes are just torture!). Before cloth wipes, I :LOL at wipes warmers...now I can't imagine not having it!


----------



## Annette&Aden (Jun 25, 2004)

but even disposable wipes are cold. I always reasoned that would I rather have a cold wet wipe for my butt or a warm one? I have a friend who laughed at me getting a wipe warmer, but we love ours. And DS never once peed on me even when he was tiny and I'm quite sure it's because I didn't wipe his sensitive bits with a cold wet wipe. :LOL


----------



## FillingMyQuiver (Jul 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Annette&Aden*
but even disposable wipes are cold. I always reasoned that would I rather have a cold wet wipe for my butt or a warm one? I have a friend who laughed at me getting a wipe warmer, but we love ours. And DS never once peed on me even when he was tiny and I'm quite sure it's because I didn't wipe his sensitive bits with a cold wet wipe. :LOL

:LOL I wish this were the case w/ my DS. I get peed on almost EVERY DAY







: DS enjoys the fresh air by sending a stream almost everytime the dipe comes off. I ALWAYS use warm water and yet I still get peed on







If he knew how to walk, or even crawl on his hands and knees, I'd let him enjoy some nakie time, but he scoots on his belly and the carpet would rub his poor area raw.
To the OP, even on low, a crockpot maintains water at a temp of about 160- 180 degrees. That's pretty hot, when I worked in daycare, we used a crockpot to warm bottles (the bottles could only be left in there for about 3 min). I would definitely NOT reccommend a crock pot as a wipe warmer


----------



## Knittin' in the Shade (Feb 14, 2003)

i've got a wipes warmer but i hardly ever use it, lol. instead, i run the wipe under water, then pop it in the microwave for 10-15 seconds before I grab greg and head to the changing table







works great!


----------



## mum2tori (Apr 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Annette&Aden*
but even disposable wipes are cold. I always reasoned that would I rather have a cold wet wipe for my butt or a warm one? I have a friend who laughed at me getting a wipe warmer, but we love ours.

That was my thought too. :LOL That and DD would screech at diaper changes when she was a newborn. Bought that wipes warmer when she was 2-3 weeks old... diaper changes weren't a nightmare anymore. Bought another one when DS was born for his room!


----------

